# Dura-Ace Di2 Shifters with Ultegra Derailleurs?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Considering switching over to Di2 but prefer the feel of the Dura-ace Shifters over the Ultegra. Is it possible to run DA shifters with the Ultegra front and rear derailleurs?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes. As long as they're not the 7970 ones, those don't work with anything else. 9070 is all good.

You might change your mind about Di2 though, might want to feel the Ultegra ones first. There's no shifting happening, just button pressing and as far as I know they're the same shape. There's a big difference in mechanical levers to me but that vanishes with me on Di2.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't have a chance to have them side by side so was going off memory. Why would I change my mind about Di2?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I just meant the Di2 levers, not the system overall. The system is wonderful. But the Di2 levers are not the same as the mechanical ones and to me the gap between them is much smaller on Di2, that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mechanical Dura Ace is nicer than mechanical Ultegra.
Dura Ace and Ultegra Di2 are almost identical.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Mechanical Dura Ace is nicer than mechanical Ultegra.
> Dura Ace and Ultegra Di2 are almost identical.


I can't disagree with this, with one very minor exception. The Dura-Ace Di2 shifters do have a slightly smaller profile, and might be more comfortable in smaller hands. 

That said, there is absolutely no way you could justify the expense of DA Di2 over Ultegra Di2.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

The one benefit is the hidden buttons that control garmins.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Garmin remote is like $50 and can be placed on the inside surface of hood, just as easy as the hidden buttons which cost how much more than Ultegra levers with out. The levers are just that brake levers with shift buttons. I would think the Dura Ace premium would have more value in the derailleurs.


----------

